# MEhrdimensionales Assoziatives Array in JavaScript?



## notebook20000 (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe eine ID und Bezeichnungen wie Anschrift, Name,..

diese möchte ich nun in ein Array umsetzen z.B. so


data[ID][Name] = "Meyer"
data[ID][Vorname] = "Frank"


IS ist in diesem Fall eine VAriable und eine sich ändernde Nummer

Name udn Vorname sidn fixe Werte. Lässt sich sowas mit JavaScript realisieren?

Wenn nicht, wie lässt sich sowas alternativ in JS realisieren?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Oktober 2006)

soetwas gibt es auch in JS:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/array.htm#assoziative_arrays

Beachte aber dabei, dass dies nicht wirklich echte Arrays sind....die meisten Methoden/Eigenschaften normaler Arrays existieren bei diesen assoziativen "Arrays" nicht.


----------

